
Extra domain names? Offer them to fellow news yc'ers here.  - acgourley

======
gscott
This is the most amazing place to get domain names <http://www.tdnam.com>.

Some of the recent ones I have registered using tdnam are ShareCircle.com,
RealtyGoLive.com, SharedList.com, SoftwareOutpost.com, UserLinks.com, and
AskShare.com. All of them cost $10+$8 to register. People who say good domains
are gone are not totally correct.

~~~
acgourley
Thanks, that looks nice.

------
acgourley
At some point I was thinking of building a quick site to allow people to
list/give/swap domain names with a small community of developers. My rational
is that many of us sit on a pile of them we bought for past or never-to-be
completed ideas, and we could help each other out by making them available. It
would be cool if someone did build that side one day, but for now it probably
makes more sense to just piggyback on an existing community.

Of course I just had several names expire before I thought to do this, but I'm
willing to part with:

dealray.com mobophile.com mobozen.com

I'm not looking for money, but I will ask that you actually plan on using the
domain for something cool somewhat soon. The transfer of a domain off 1and1 is
a mild pita after all.

------
spking
This thread resparked my interest in building a free place to sell and buy
domains. I used to frequent Sitepoint's domain marketplace to sell some of my
domains or find some good deals, but I hate paying 10 bucks just to list.

I'll be rolling out Version 0.1 tomorrow, and you'll be able to put all of
your domains up for free. If you want me to email you with the link when it's
live, please email me at:

seantrades@gmail.com

with the subject: Domain Market

~~~
acgourley
The important point is that its not just a charity to whomever wants them,
because there are many sleezy people who will just scoop them up. There needs
to be some community element, and the person giving them away should know that
either the person taking the name has also given away names, or is planning to
put the domain to good use.

~~~
spking
So I am coding this now in RoR. I think you're right, there needs to be some
sort of karma/credit system to keep the sleazeball squatters away and out of
the community. It also needs to accomodate all types of users (selling for
cash, trading, and giving away free). Hmmm...

------
louisadekoya
I own buzztricks.com; whatilooklike.com; alterpay.com; legitmp3s.com and
peerquit.com.

~~~
nextmoveone
I thought it said queerpit at first glance...lol

~~~
SwellJoe
People always think I'm saying "virtualmen.com"...Quite different, but
possibly also valid, business model.

------
fuelfive
3by5.net

cloudrocket.com

liquidmarket.org

insum.net / org

momentumapp.com

trackmomentum.com

wikiphi.com

fuel5.com

fuelfive.com

vrabbits.com

feedocracy.com

drytest.com

------
nextmoveone
I'm willing to give up:

getretarded.net smsfiend.com safemortgagesource.com strategic-mortgagedata.com

but I want at least one in return.

~~~
plusbryan
DUDE strategic-mortgagedata.com???? I've been waiting for that domain since
1994! Woot!

~~~
adrianwaj
I like getretarded.net

------
joefaron
i own kyd.net..

use to host free web space on it years ago in high school.. then my home dsl
went out and its been doing nothing since. sad story i know.

------
adrianwaj
scottmcnealy.com

groovetip.com

------
Jd
godspeaksto.us

~~~
Tichy
Hm, sure that isn't worth a lot of money? I have no experience with domain
trading, but that name sounds fairly good. Not sure how the minds of religious
people work, though.

~~~
rms
The domains that are actually worth money are the ones that generate residual
type in traffic. godspeaksto.us could be good for branding some type of
religious site that believed itself to be divinely inspired but I doubt many
people are buying domains like this to start Web 2.0 religions.

~~~
Tichy
What is residual type in traffoic? You mean people visit the site without
searching for it, by just typing the name into the url bar?

~~~
rms
Yes, exactly. This is why business.com turned out to be a bargain at nine
million.

